# Error code p0340 camshaft position sensor bank 1



## Michaelblankenship42 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey all,

New to the forum and need some help!!!!

I'm getting a camshaft position sensor light on 06 Altima 3.5l v6. I replaced the sensor which is located on the rear of the engine. (really easy to get to) car starts up kind of rough but will drive fine for a little while and then randomly shifts really hard and throws up another csps error on bank 1 p0340. Should I go ahead and replace the crankshaft position sensor? I'm lost on what I should do next.... I've checked that it's installed correctly. Any help would be much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things to check:
1- Disconnect harness connector from the camshaft position sensor. Now with the ignition switch in the run position, engine not running, you should see 12 V between the harness connector and ground.
2 - There may be an accumulation of debris to the signal plate of the camshaft rear end.
3 - Possible chipped signal plate of camshaft rear end.


----------



## Michaelblankenship42 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I'll give it a try and post the results.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have seen the pins in the sensor get bent over when plugging it in... might be worth a look


----------



## Michaelblankenship42 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah thats what i was thinking after it through up the light after i replaced it but the connector and pins look fine! Im going to check the voltage on the connector today.


----------



## Michaelblankenship42 (Jan 29, 2013)

SOOO... when i went to check the voltage the other day I went to turn over the key and the battery was dead. So i charged the battery up and started the car. It's still a little hesitant when starting. I havent seen it set off the check engine light yet. I'm thinking it may have something to do with the battery. Is it common for a battery to cause a sensor to do that? Just fyi i did clean the terminals.


----------

